
GitHub: Automated pull requests for security fixes - tosh
https://help.github.com/en/articles/configuring-automated-security-fixes
======
nmstoker
This seems like a great feature, surprised this didn't seem to get more notice
here.

Are there any potential downsides? (assuming it doesn't make terrible
suggestions of course!) If the PR wasn't any good, presumably you can just
ignore it (or am I missing something?)

